# Welches Angelboot: GFK vs. Alu



## pinkelohr (22. September 2007)

Liebe Anglerboardies,

ich suche ein gebrauchtes Angelboot. Maximal will ich so gegen 3000 Euro ausgeben. Ich will damit hauptsächlich in der Warnow bei Rostock angeln aber nach Möglichkeit auch mal gelegentlich raus auf die Ostsee. Das Boot soll leicht trailerbar sein, da ich vorallem alleine angeln gehe und noch nicht weiß, ob das Boot im Wasser liegen wird oder auf dem Trockenen und dann immer geslipt werden muss.
Ich habe mir folgende zwei Boote ausgeguckt, da ich aber gar keine Ahnung habe brauche ich eure Hilfe und eigene Erfahrungen.
Das 1. Boot das ich mir ausgesucht habe ist das Cresecent 410 (GFK) dass ich gebraucht mit einem 5 PS 4 Takt Außenborder bekommen könnte.
Das 2. Boot ist ein Linder 400 Sportsmann Konsole (Alu) mit 15 PS 4 Takt Außenborder.
Ich weiß das 2. Boot kann ich nur mit Sportbootführerschein fahren, welchen ich bei der Gelegenheit aber einfach machen würde. Wie sieht es mit den Vor- und Nachteilen von GFK und Alu aus, vorallem in Bezug auf Korrisionsbeständigkeit wenn das Boot immer im Wasser liegt? Welche Vorteile hat ein Konsolenboot? Ich weiß nur das man einen grösseren Motor ranhängen kann und finde Grundsätzlich die Idee nett das Boot mit Steuerad zu fahren und nicht über Pinne. Wie sieht das mit dem Gewicht aus, kriege ich das Aluboot vielleicht eher selber auf den Hänger, obwohl die Boote glaube ich beide so um die 150kg wiegen? Wie sieht das mit der Geschwindigkeit aus, reicht der 5 PS AB am Crescent oder sollten es eher mehr sein? Und noch was, das Linder hat Kategorie C (für Küste) und das Crescent D (für Binnen) kann ich mit dem Crescent trotzdem ruhigen gewissens auf die Ostsee raus, natürlich nur bei gutem Wetter?
Ich würde mich freuen auf die ein oder andere Frage eine Antwort zu bekommen. Vieleicht könnt Ihr mir ja auch ein anderes Boot empfehlen. Vielen Dank.
das Ohr


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (23. September 2007)

*AW: Welches Angelboot: GFK vs. Alu*



pinkelohr schrieb:


> Liebe Anglerboardies,
> 
> ......
> Das 1. Boot das ich mir ausgesucht habe ist das Cresecent 410 (GFK) dass ich gebraucht mit einem 5 PS 4 Takt Außenborder bekommen könnte.
> ...



"Einfach machen" ??? Wenn du wirklich gut "drauf" bist,kann es "einfach" klappen ;-)




pinkelohr schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit den Vor- und Nachteilen von GFK und Alu aus, vorallem in Bezug auf Korrisionsbeständigkeit wenn das Boot immer im Wasser liegt?



Wenn die Boote fest im Wasser liegen,sollten beide geschützt werden - Antifouling



pinkelohr schrieb:


> Welche Vorteile hat ein Konsolenboot? Ich weiß nur das man einen grösseren Motor ranhängen kann und finde Grundsätzlich die Idee nett das Boot mit Steuerad zu fahren und nicht über Pinne.



Das ist Geschmackssache ... vor allem,bei so relativ kleinen Booten
noch Platz für eine Konsole herzugeben.



pinkelohr schrieb:


> Wie sieht das mit dem Gewicht aus, kriege ich das Aluboot vielleicht eher selber auf den Hänger, obwohl die Boote glaube ich beide so um die 150kg wiegen?



Sollte bei beiden Booten an einer ordentlichen Slippe kein
Problem sein.



pinkelohr schrieb:


> Wie sieht das mit der Geschwindigkeit aus, reicht der 5 PS AB am Crescent oder sollten es eher mehr sein? Und noch was, das Linder hat Kategorie C (für Küste) und das Crescent D (für Binnen) kann ich mit dem Crescent trotzdem ruhigen gewissens auf die Ostsee raus, natürlich nur bei gutem Wetter?



Hier wird dir wohl niemand  den Tipp geben,ein Boot,welches nur für Binnengewässer zugelassen ist, im Meer zu bewegen.
Ansonsten besteht die Gefahr,das in einigen Monaten deine Erben
diesen Tippgeber verklagen.



pinkelohr schrieb:


> Ich würde mich freuen auf die ein oder andere Frage eine Antwort zu bekommen. Vieleicht könnt Ihr mir ja auch ein anderes Boot empfehlen. Vielen Dank.
> das Ohr



Nischt für ungut, aber was ich eigentlich jeden zukünftigen Bootsbesitzer empfehle :

Such dir dein für dich optimales Boot .... und kauf dann das gleiche Modell
zwei Nummern größer.

Uli


----------



## pinkelohr (23. September 2007)

*AW: Welches Angelboot: GFK vs. Alu*

Dank Uli für die Informationen,

dann werde ich mir die Konsole wohl abschminken. Momentan ist das Linder 400 Sportsman Konsole sowieso aus meinen Überlegungen geflogen, da es mit Hänger auf einmal 5000 Euro kosten sollte.
Wie sieht das mit der Motorisierung aus, genügen 5 PS am Crescent oder sollten es eher 10 oder 15 PS sein?
Das Crescent 410 soll ohne Hänger 2300 Euro kosten und ist damit immer noch mein absoluter Favorit.
Wie gesagt meine Obergrenze sind 3000 Euro und das gerne mit Hänger, ansonsten hätte ich mich auch für das Terhi Nordic 6020c interessiert aber das wird kaum für so einen Preis angeboten.
Das mit der Ostsee ist nicht so wichtig, wäre aber schön, da ich wenn ich schon die Möglichkeit hätte gerne ab und zu die Warnow hoch fahren würde um auch mal in der Ostsee die Dorsche zu ärgern. Das Ganze natürlich nur bei Ententeich Wetter.



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Nischt für ungut, aber was ich eigentlich jeden zukünftigen Bootsbesitzer empfehle :
> 
> Such dir dein für dich optimales Boot .... und kauf dann das gleiche Modell
> zwei Nummern größer.
> ...



Das klingt so als ob dein erstes Boot etwas zu klein ausgefallen ist. Klar meine Wunschliste sieht auch ganz anders aus aber ich will mir in absehbarer Zeit ein Boot zulegen und dann ist eben bei 3000 Euro Schluss. Für weitere Hinweise auf Gebrauchtboote in der Preisklasse bin ich deswegen weiterhin sehr dankbar.
das Ohr


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (24. September 2007)

*AW: Welches Angelboot: GFK vs. Alu*

also mehr als 5 ps sind natürlich schon schön, dann dauern die anfahrten nicht so lange und, je nachdem wieviel PS du dranhast, kann man bei ruhigem wetter auch mal spaß haben. wo schaust du eigentlich nach den booten? guck mal bei ebay rein, da bekommst du prima komplettgespanne (boot, motor, trailer) teilweise schon für unter 1000, und wenn du maximal 3000 ausgeben willst, bekommst du da echt sahneteile


----------



## Nordangler (24. September 2007)

*AW: Welches Angelboot: GFK vs. Alu*

Ich kann Aluboote wärmstens empfehlen.


Sven


----------



## raubangler (24. September 2007)

*Benutzername*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Ich kann Aluboote wärmstens empfehlen.
> ...



Ich kann Dir Aluboote ebenfalls nur angewärmt empfehlen.
Im Winter friert Dir sonst alles ab, was mit dem Boot in Berührung kommt.


----------



## MefoProf (24. September 2007)

*AW: Welches Angelboot: GFK vs. Alu*

Hallo,

auf der Ostsee schippern etliche Boote mit 5 oder noch weniger PS herum. Meines gehört auch dazu.|supergri

Das reicht bei gutem Wetter allemal aus, sofern man sich in Küstennähe bewegt. 

Wenn es mal etwas rauher wird, ist weniger die Motorisierung das Problem, sondern die seetüchtigkeit des Bootes. Dann kann man nämlich nicht einmal die 5 PS aufdrehen, ohne dass es problematisch wird.

Mit so einem kleinen 5 PS Boot kann man jede Menge Spass haben und auch ne ganze Menge machen. Bevor ich mir etwas grösseres kaufe, würde ich es erstmal mit einem kleinen und günstigen Boot probieren. Dann wirst du nach einiger Zeit merken, ob sich für dich die Anschaffung eines grössren Bootes lohnt.

Ob Alu oder GFK, ist denke ich Geschmackssache. Hat beides Vor und Nachteile. Bei GFK kannst du aber kleinere Reparaturen/Umbauten selber durchführen. Bei Alu ist das etwas schwieriger.


----------



## pinkelohr (25. September 2007)

*AW: Welches Angelboot: GFK vs. Alu*

Danke für die vielen Antworten erstmal.
Die Sache mit dem kalten A.... im Winter im Aluboot ist natürlich nicht zu verachten. Abgesehen davon gibt es nicht gerade viele Angebote von Alubooten+AB+Trailer für 3000 Euro, obwohl ich schon immer in den Niederlanden gucke.

Die Sache mit ebay habe ich noch gar nicht ausprobiert. Bisher gebe ich die wenigen Bootstypen die ich kenne direkt in Goggle ein und schau mir dann die Treffer in den diversen Bootsbörsen an, wie z.B. botshop24 oder auch bei Gebrauchtbootshändlern.
Wenn jemand noch andere Tipps hat sind die herzlich willkommen.

Ich liebäugel momentan immer noch mit dem Crescent 410, ob das eben aber seetüchtig ist kann ich nicht sagen. Wieviel würde den ein gebrauchter Trailer für das Crescent kosten und was für eine Größe müsste der den haben?

Wie schnell alter eigentlich GFK oder ABS Kunststoff? Wenn jemand noch andere Tipps für geeignete Boote hat freu ich mich.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (25. September 2007)

*AW: Welches Angelboot: GFK vs. Alu*

das mit der trailergröße kann man nicht genau auf den punkt sagen, meistens steht in artikelbeschreibungen immer: Für Bootsgrößen von X bis Y, kosten sind auch unterschiedlich, ich würde dir aber raten nicht den billigsten zu nehmen, der kostet dann bei der metallbaufirma in reperatur nochmal so viel, dass er genauso teuer ist wie der teuerste, wenn nicht mehr.

alu altert nicht, da das aluminiumoxid (ja aluminium ist permanent oxidiert, weshalb es nicht rostet) chemisch gesehen im edelgaszustand ist und somit keine reaktionen eingeht (da hat aber einer in chemie aufgepasst:m) ob es als wasserlieger oder bei mangelnder pflege irgendwann anläuft kann ich nicht sagen, denke ich aber mal shcon ist bei edelstahl ja auch so

GFK boote altern auch nicht, die haben eine spezielle beschichtung, allerdings läuft das an, bzw fault an (algenbewuchs am rumpf), wenn es ein wasserlieger ist. dagegen gibt es teuren antifouling lack :c
einw eiterer vorteil des GFK bootes ist, dass es meistens doppelwandig ist, und da ein zeug drinnen ist, welches auftreibend ist. selbst wenn das boot voll wasser ist, sinkt es nicht, einfach stöpsel raus und es taucht wieder auf (bei manchen zumindest)

allerdings, wenn du bei einem GFK boot mal aus versehen ein gaff in die seite knallst, oder mit irgendwas hartem so doll raufdonnerst, dass es durch die bootswand geht is schlecht. ein aluboot hat dann eventuell nur eine beule, ich weiß es nicht.


andere bootstypen sind schlauchboote, welche praktisch zu transportieren sind und zudem auch noch recht leicht sind und sperrholzboote... #q


----------



## pinkelohr (26. September 2007)

*AW: Welches Angelboot: GFK vs. Alu*

Danke Dorsch Freak für die allgemeine Ausführung.

Ich habe heute mit einem Händler in Rostocj gesprochen, der hat mir ein Carolina Skiff mit 40 PS AB und trailer und allem drum und dran für 5000 Euro angeboten.

Der Händler kam richtig ins Schwärmen als er mir das Boote beschrieb, die Ausstattung ist auch wirklich unglaublich. Nun habe ich ich in einem anderen Thread http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=74022&highlight=carolina nur schlechtes über diese Boot bzw. die Rumpfform gelesen und das einem bei Wellengang jede Zahnplombe losgerüttelt wird. Hat jemand vielleicht andere Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Ullov Löns (26. September 2007)

*AW: Welches Angelboot: GFK vs. Alu*



pinkelohr schrieb:


> Hat jemand vielleicht andere Erfahrungen gemacht?


 
Lol, möchtest du die jetzt lesen und dir dann das Boot kaufen?

Der Thread sagt doch alles wichtige über Dreirümpfer.


Uli


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (27. September 2007)

*AW: Welches Angelboot: GFK vs. Alu*

mein dad hatte jahre lang einen shcönen dreikieler und wir waren mit dem boot sehr zufrieden, die springerei bei wellen hat manchmal zwar genervt, aber wir sind damit und 35 ps außenborder auch ziemlich geil abgegangen, auch bei wellen


----------



## pinkelohr (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welches Angelboot: GFK vs. Alu*

Da das Carolina mein Budget eh übersteigt, habe ich es mir erstmal abgeschminkt. Sollten sich allerdings noch mehr positive Erfahrungen hier anhäufen muss ich es wohl ernsthaft wieder in Betracht ziehen. Wie gesagt, komplett ausgestattet mit Echolot, GPS, Antifouling, 40 PS Suzuki Zweitakter und allem Pipapo müsste ich mir um nichts Gedanken machen.

Am Wochenende habe ich mir aber erstmal ein Quicksilver 440 angeschaut, auch mit Trailer und 10 PS AB. Das Ganze Boot machte einen extrem guten Eindruck, allerdings sollte der Spaß auch wieder zuviel kosten (5500 Euro). Ihr merkt aber sicher schon das ich mich nach oben bewege

Ich hätte gerne etwas, was ich evtl. auch noch rudern kann oder etwas in diese Richtung http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=96529&highlight=crescent
Kennt jemand noch andere Bootstypen die ich mir vielleicht angucken könnte?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welches Angelboot: GFK vs. Alu*

hast du mal über den guten alten ibis nachgedacht?bin damit mit 5,20,35 ps über die ostsee geflogen.mit 5 gemütlich mit 20 verstärkter spiegel und mit 35 nur halbes gas weil ich dachte der verstärkte spiegel fliegt wech.den ibis müßtest du doch noch ganz günstig bekommen den will doch keiner mehr,und er ist vorne spritzwassergeschützt das macht sehr viel aus.leicht zu trailern ist er auch.cu


----------



## pinkelohr (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welches Angelboot: GFK vs. Alu*

So, ich habe mir gerade das Carolina Skiff angeschaut. Der Grund: Ich habe eine ganze Menge darüber gelesen wie Sprit sparend diese Boote sein sollen, was ich grundsätzlich erstmal gut fände. Außerdem sprechen unzählige Besitzer dieser Boote in Amerikanischen Foren nicht halb so schlecht über die vermeindlich schlechten Fahreigenschaften als in dem oberen Thread nachzulesen. Dazu kommt, das ich sowieso kein Schlechtwetter Angler bin, d.h. bei dollem Wellengang würde ich vorraussichtlich eh nicht rausfahren.

Kurz und gut – das Boot macht einen guten Eindruck (Carolina Skiff 14) ist von einer Firma die Boote ausstattet professionell ausgestattet worden, der 40 PS Zweitakter Suzuki AB hat Powertrim und wird von einer Mittelkonsole aus gelenkt. Die Rumpfform ist übrigens nicht drei- sondern nur 2-kielig. Weiß jemand wie sich das auf das Fahrverhalten auswirkt? Ansonsten ist ein Nachteil, das die Freibordhöhe eher niedrig ausfällt, was den Mitfahrenden ein eher bescheidenes Gefühl der Sicherheit gibt. Da ich ja gegebenenfalls ja auch mal einen Familienausflug unternehmen will, weiß ich nicht ob sich das Boot aus diesem Grund schon nicht anbietet. Ist den das Crescent 465 zum Beispiel  familienausflugstauglich? Ach ja, der Preis 4500 Euro vielleicht auch etwas weniger.

Das Ibis hat der Händler als eher Ostseeuntauglich dargestellt, da es leicht in's rollen kommen soll. Da hatte er keines.

Beim Suchen habe ich dieses hier noch entdeckt http://cgi.ebay.de/Motorboot-Angelboot-Aussenborder-Crescent-465-Rauhwasser_W0QQitemZ270170785711QQihZ017QQcategoryZ132180QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem was hält Ihr davon, insbesondere vom AB?


----------



## Dxlfxn (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welches Angelboot: GFK vs. Alu*

Also ich würde die Finger vom Caroilina Skiff lassen. Ist einfach nichts für unsere Ostsee. Das Crescent ist ne richtig gute Nummer. Ich kenne einige mit diesem Boot und würde mit dem Teil
auch auf Lachs vor Rügen rausfahren.
Was heißt familientauglich? Da können 4 Leute drauf sitzen - aber Gleitfahrt mit 30 PS ist bei 4 Personen auch nichts mehr. Aber wer kauft sich schon ein Boot für Familienausflüge? Das geht
auch mit gemütlicher Fahrt.


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welches Angelboot: GFK vs. Alu*

Moin!

Ich fahre jetzt seit einem Jahr mit meinem Linder 440Fishing durch die Gegend und bin total zufrieden. Das Linder ist ein Verdränger d.h. Vorteil sehr stabile Fahrweise und
Lage im Wasser und das genaile Leergewicht von 84KG!,
Nachteil bei 12KM/H Rumpfgeschwindigkeit ist Ende im Gelände. Mit dem neuen Yamaha 4Takt Motor (F6B entdrosselt auf 8PS) ist es ein super Paket mit dem man viel Spaß in Küstennähe aber auch im Süßwasser haben kann. Und das auch noch gut zu finanzieren ist.

Ich denke man muss immer sehen wie oft man im Jahr los kommt und für sich selber entscheiden ob sich so ein großes Boot überhaupt lohnt.
Ich habe für mich entschieden das ein kleineres Boot reicht und mir der gepimpte BellyBoat Streifen als Revier locker ausreicht.
Fischmäßig kann ich überhaupt nicht meckern und wenn es
mal "mehr" sein soll dann wird halt gemietet. 

Ich hab zwar keine Zahlen griffbereit aber Dolfi und Co. können
ja mal raushauen was die Boote ohne Anschaffung nur im Unterhalt(Motorinspektion, Versicherung, Stellplatz, Materialerhalt, usw) im Jahr kosten. Ich denke dafür kann mal ganz locker 4-5 mal im Jahr ein Boot der Klasse mieten.

CU

Kai


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welches Angelboot: GFK vs. Alu*

ich bin davon ausgegangen das du alleine zum angeln fährst.bin über jahre auf der ostsee mit dem ibis und auch auf dem bodden unterwegs gewesen.mit dem rollen das stimmt schon wenn du auf dem boot tanzt. aber kaufe dir lieber ein boot das vorne zu ist denn in kühlungsborn habe ich gesehen wie schnell ein offenes boot mit wasser vollgelaufen ist.cu


----------



## Fishzilla (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welches Angelboot: GFK vs. Alu*

Hallo, ich hatte mal eine Crescent 465HT gefahren.
Absolut ein tolles und leichtes Boot.
Ich konnte es immer alleine slippen, zum Angeln mit zwei Personen optimal.
Gleitfahrt war mit drei Erwachsenen noch locker möglich.
Würde mir das Boot immer wieder kaufen.


----------



## captain-sparrow (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welches Angelboot: GFK vs. Alu*

hi,
zu deinen vorstellungen würde ich folgendes anmerken.
für das binnengewässer reichen die boote allemal. für die ostsee würde ich nicht zu klein dran gehen. sowohl in der größe des bootes als auch in der motorisierung.
du willst bei schönen wetter raus. ist ja gut aber was machst du wenn das wetter umschlägt und du bist draußen. du siehst es zwar aber bis du wieder drin bist hat es dich vielleicht schon erwischt.

jeder bootsbesitzer ist von einem zum nächsten boot um rund einen meter länger geworden in der bootsklasse.

was die gewässerklasse angeht sind die schlauchboote nicht zu schlagen. niedriger schwerpunkt. unsinkbar durch mehrkammersystem und bei wellengang fast nicht zu kentern. nachteil man kriegt mehr wasser ab als bei den anderen bootstypen.

hartrumpf gfk oder anderes material sind zwar nicht so sicher wie die schlauchboote, dafür höhere bordwand und ggf. durch halbkajüte oder dergl. schutz bei wind und wetter.

slippen kann man alle boote. es kommt nur auf die richtigen trailer an (sliphilfe, zugvorrichtung am besten aus breitem Gewebeband, kein stahlseil und die kurbel sowie übersetzung vom gewicht her größer dimensionieren als man braucht).

5 ps mögen ja reichen aber was ist, wie schon gesagt wenn das wetter umschlägt. schnell kommst du damit nicht von der see. und bei gegenwind und wellengang wird die fahrt ganz schon nervig und anstrengend.

spritverbrauch : dreh mal einen 5 ps motor mit vollgas und verdrängerfahrt auf, dann verbraucht er mehr sprit als wenn du einen 50 ps motor und gleitfahrt im ersten drittel fährst.

du wirst dein erstes boot in der regel nicht mehrere jahre fahren, sammle erfahrung für deine zwecke und einsatzgebiet und erst dann wirst du das richtige boot für dich finden.

mein tipp aber ist. schau nach einem boot von mindestens 4,70m länge und einer motorisierung ab 30 PS.

gruß
axel


----------



## Dxlfxn (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welches Angelboot: GFK vs. Alu*

Ja Kai,
kann ich mal machen. Gerade was Betriebskosten, Reparaturen, versicherungen usw. angeht, gilt eigentlich das gleiche, was für alle größeren Anschaffungen gilt: Versuchst du die Abschreibungen zu verzehren ( also zu verbrauchen ) bist du irgendwann blank. Beispiel für mich:
Mein Boot ist mit Ausrüstung kpl. mit 27.000 Euros versichert. Das bedeutet ca. 70 Euro Haftpflicht und 370,- Euro Vollkasko. Dazu kommen so Dinge wie Motorservice, den ich bei meinen Fahrleistungen 1,5 mal im Jahr brauche. Jeder kostet 430,- Euro. Stellplätze usw. will ich nicht rechnen, aber es liegen immer Reparaturen und kleine Dinge an. Ich rechen für mich mit 10% des Bootswertes plus Sprit fürs Jahr.

Noch zu Fishzilla: Das ist ein Superboot. Die Gleitfahrt bei 3 Erwachsenen liegt aber stark an der Motorisierung. Mit einem 30er Honda hatte ein Kumpel Probleme. Man mußte immer "getrimmt sitzen" bei 2 erwachsenen Männern - allerdings beides kapitale von über 100 Kilo
an der Waage ( unausgenommen)! Aber wie gesagt, ein Sahneteil in der Größe.


----------



## Fishzilla (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welches Angelboot: GFK vs. Alu*

Noch zu Fishzilla: Das ist ein Superboot. Die Gleitfahrt bei 3 Erwachsenen liegt aber stark an der Motorisierung. Mit einem 30er Honda hatte ein Kumpel Probleme. Man mußte immer "getrimmt sitzen" bei 2 erwachsenen Männern - allerdings beides kapitale von über 100 Kilo
an der Waage ( unausgenommen)! Aber wie gesagt, ein Sahneteil in der Größe.[/quote]

Ich hatte damals ein 25Ps 4-Tackter Yamaha hinten dran. 
Auf die Waage haben wir drei Vollschlanken ca. 240kg gebracht.
Nach 6 Std. Fahrt wogen wir nur noch gefühlte 220kg, weil es dem einen Kollegen ein wenig schlecht ging.:v 
Nach einer kleinen Karambolage sah mein Boot dann so aus.
Schade Schade, sonst hätte ich es heute immer noch.


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welches Angelboot: GFK vs. Alu*

Danke Dolfin für Deine Aufstellung!
Dann hab ich ja ganz gut gelegen. Ich hab mir bis jetzt drei Mal in diesem Jahr
ein größeres Boot ausgeliehen (QS Pilothouse630 bzw. Avor) 
Die Preise lagen im Schnitt so bei 200€ pro Tour (ohne Sprit).

Ich muss aber ehrlicherweise sagen, dass ich nie alleine war 
und meistens 1-2 Maaten dabei hatte und das hat den Preis sowie die Arbeiten
(Säubern usw.) ganz schön erleichtert und macht mehr Spaß :q


----------



## pinkelohr (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welches Angelboot: GFK vs. Alu*

Der neueste Stand ist folgendermaßen:
1. Das Carolina Skiff habe ich mir abgeschrieben. Danke Dolfin noch für den Kommentar!
2. Das Crescent 465 das gerade bei 1, 2, 3 ...meins versteigert wird überlege ich mir noch. Dazu müßte ich mir noch einen Trailer besorgen und den 2-Takter evtl. gegen einen kleineren 4-Takter tauschen.
3. Favorit ist momentan ein Crescent 434 mit Trailer 25 PS AB und Zubehör. Was hält ihr von dem Boot, hat jemand vielleicht Erfahrung damit?

Ach ja Kai, grundsätzlich teile ich deine Meinung mit dem Linder 440 Fishing. Tatsächlich sind diese Boote aber auch als Gebrauchte noch irrsinnig teuer in der Anschaffung, d.h. unter 4000 Euro ist ein Kompletpaket (Boot, AB, Trailer) kaum zu bekommen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welches Angelboot: GFK vs. Alu*

Jo billig sind die nicht da hast Du recht. Sind aber Ihr Geld wert.


----------



## pinkelohr (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welches Angelboot: GFK vs. Alu*

Ich brauch nochmal eure Hilfe und vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ja den einen oder anderen Tipp geben. Mich interessiert vor allem wieviel Geld man zusätzlich noch in so ein Gebrauchtboot reinstecken muß und was sinnvoll ist.

Folgende Boote stehen mittlerweile zur Debate:
1. Das Crescent 465 das ich oben erwähne (Boot BJ 1999/ Motor BJ 1992).
Vorteil: Ideale Größe evtl. günstig zu bekommen, schnell
Nachteil: relativ alter 2-Takter mit großem Spritverbrauch den ich am liebsten gegen einen 4-Takter tauschen würde, Steuerkonsole aus Holz würde ich irgendwann gegen Kunststoff tauschen, größtes Problem wäre jedoch die Anschaffung eines Trailers
2. Das Crescent 434 BJ 1999 mit 25 PS AB 2-Takter BJ 1997, Trailer BJ 2003, Konsole.
Vorteil: Alles relativ neuwertig und komplettes Paket mit Trailer
Nachteil: Etwas kleiner als gewünscht und nicht so schnell, dazu wiederum ein durstiger 2-Takter der relativ alt ist, mal ganz abgesehen davon dass das Boot bis 15 PS zugelassen ist und ein 25 PS AB dranhängt. Ach ja, Preis 4000 Euro FP
3. Linder 400 Sportsmann mit Trailer siehe hier http://cgi.ebay.de/Angelboot-Boot-aus-Alu-Robust-und-Leicht_W0QQitemZ330171451455QQihZ014QQcategoryZ132181QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Vorteil: Schönes leichtes Boot, guter Trailer
Nachteil: kein Außenborder, nicht so hoch motorisierbar, kleineres Boot, wahrscheinlich wird es auch so für 2000 Euro letztlich weggehen, s.d. man mit AB auch locker 3500 Euro los ist.

Was würdet Ihr machen? Würdet Ihr vorhandene Motoren gegen gebrauchte 4-Takter tauschen? Was kostet die Aufrüstung des Crescent 465 mit Trailer, Konsole, evtl gebrauchtem Tauschmotor und wieviel bekommt man für einen gebrauchten Johnson 35 PS AB von 92?

Fragen über Fragen aber hoffentlich hat die Suche bald ein Ende.

das Ohr


----------

